# Hermé classes for macarons?



## morphone (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if Pierre Hermé himself still teaches classes on macaron technique, either here in the states or in France? I've been looking but don't read enough French to understand the French websites. :|


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

His book is available in English now....I got it two years ago from amazon....


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

MOF Stephane Treand frequently teaches macarons at different levels out of Southern California.

www.thepastryschool.com


----------

